# Target to Sell Kindle!



## Ron (Feb 12, 2009)

I went To Target Sunday and asked to see the kindle. The first 3 people had no idea what I was asking for and after insisting to talk to a manager was finally informed that she had heard that some stores may soon be selling them but no one had any idea as to which stores or when they would be available. She said that this store had stock arrival info for the next 2 weeks and kindle was not on that schedule.
I then went to the back of the store where they have hidden the Sony reader display and it was an absolute disaster. The display was locked and after 10 minutes or so of trying to someone with a key I finally left.
I am very apprehensive that Target will be able to provide adequate service or any knowledgeable info about the Kindle if and when they do carry it.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Gotta agree.  If you want anything at the local Target that they have locked up then you better have some time on your hands.  The only places worse for it is K-Mart and Walmart.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

So is this finally confirmed?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes it is confirmed and it is suppose to be the 25th of the month.


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

Kindle goes physical.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

Unfortunately, at least at the Target a few blocks from me, they have always stuck the Sony in a darker portion of the electronics department.  I have never seen anyone looking at the Sony, but maybe it will be different for the Kindle, with it being such a hot seller right now.

I am excited about this because I will finally get to see a DX.

Well I'll check in four days to see if the Kindles have made their way to Target.

Gene


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Now if only there was a Target that was closer the 5000 miles away! *SIGH* sometimes I miss the states!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

From Target:

"The Kindle will test at 104 Target locations, including a Washington state store and 102 locations in Florida, and will roll out to stores nationwide later this year."


I'm feeling a little vindicated now; a year and a half ago I said that Amazon should get them in a brick and mortar store and you all made fun of me.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

MAGreen said:


> Now if only there was a Target that was closer the 5000 miles away! *SIGH* sometimes I miss the states!


Time to take proactive action


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

kim said:


> From Target:
> 
> "The Kindle will test at 104 Target locations, including a Washington state store and 102 locations in Florida, and will roll out to stores nationwide later this year."


So only Floridians and a few Washingtonioans will actually get to see this happen this week? SIGHHHHHH. I wonder why they are concentrating on Florida instead of at least 2 in each state... It just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

My excitement over seeing the DX at target may have been for not.  When I read a news story about the Kindle coming to Target, it sounded like only the K2 was going to be sold in the stores.

Also, has anyone seen anything on what towns and cities in Washington State the Kindle would be sold in?

Gene


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Concentrating on a geography allows for advertising.  If you have just a couple stores in every state you could not advertise the kindles were there.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

kb7uen Gene said:


> Also, has anyone seen anything on what towns and cities in Washington State the Kindle would be sold in?
> 
> Gene


This was the first I'd seen of them using WA, which was a little surprising if it's really happening. The official Kindle release from Amazon doesn't appear to mention WA at all, just Minneapolis and Florida.

However, since the quote above says they'll be at ONE store only, I'd bet on one of the following three--in order:

Southcenter (Tukwila)
Northgate (N. Seattle)
Factoria (Bellevue)

Those are the three biggest ones closest to headquarters. They're likely to want it "close to home" so they can keep an eye on it and perhaps have a marketing liaison available at times to interview potential customers.

Why Florida indeed? That's just an interesting pick.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I live in Florida and I am just a few blocks from a big Target. I'm go check it out this weekend. I'll let you know if they have any.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah, I was surprised to see the South Florida thing too, but, since that's where I live, I guess I won't complain.    Not like I have to go to Target to see a Kindle, though... but I'll try to check out how they present it (where it's located, what kind of display set-up, hands-on or not, knowledgeable staff, etc.).

Hopefully they'll expand it nationwide pretty soon. I think Kindle in retail locations is a very good thing. Most people who see my K2 are very impressed.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> Gotta agree. If you want anything at the local Target that they have locked up then you better have some time on your hands. The only places worse for it is K-Mart and Walmart.


They were totally re-organizing the electronics department at Target today (I'm in Florida, but in the NW Panhandle so I don't know if we'll be getting the Kindle or not - but the re-do suggested we might). So maybe things will get better in that way.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Since there are only 126 Target stores in Florida, it will be in most of the stores.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm not sure what type of cover a "Kindle Dust Cover" is, but Target will be carrying them.  Red and Black for $29.99


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

My parents are in Florida and she said that she saw on TV (not sure if it was an ad or on the news) that Kindle is coming to Target this Sunday....


----------



## DailyLunatic (Aug 4, 2009)

kim said:


> From Target:
> 
> "The Kindle will test at 104 Target locations, including a Washington state store and 102 locations in Florida, and will roll out to stores nationwide later this year."


uhhh, lets see... 1 in Washington State, 102 in Florida, and 1 somewhere else. Looks like the rumers are true, they really are targeting an older crowd....

So much for me getting a look at one.

Sterling
92.5% Pure


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

The Washington store is in Issaquah, Wa



1755 NW Gilman Blvd
Issaquah, WA 98027


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

kim said:


> The Washington store is in Issaquah, Wa
> 
> 1755 NW Gilman Blvd
> Issaquah, WA 98027


Kim--where did you find this? That's literally within walking distance of my house....if I wasn't so lazy. LOL I have to go down there this weekend, as a matter of fact. That's a big Target, and Kindle team members I've made the acquaintance of live in the area, but honestly that so would not be the one I'd have picked. Although the Eastside is a pretty big tech corridor...

I wonder what impact this will have on accessories? Will they start carrying M-Edge covers, for example? Or the Amazon ones? Mighty Bright lights? Skins?!


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Kim--where did you find this? That's literally within walking distance of my house....if I wasn't so lazy. LOL I have to go down there this weekend, as a matter of fact. That's a big Target, and Kindle team members I've made the acquaintance of live in the area, but honestly that so would not be the one I'd have picked. Although the Eastside is a pretty big tech corridor...
> 
> I wonder what impact this will have on accessories? Will they start carrying M-Edge covers, for example? Or the Amazon ones? Mighty Bright lights? Skins?!


I work for Target and just happen to know that store has 54 Kindles just waiting to be snatched up.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I was Target today and no Kindle, but they were making room on the shelf next to the Sony reader. I'll check the next time I go.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

kim said:


> I work for Target and just happen to know that store has 54 Kindles just waiting to be snatched up.


LOL--perfect! I'll go this weekend and see how they're displayed. This should be interesting--the one problem with Kindles is that unless you know someone who has one, you can't handle them. It'll be interesting to see how fast they sell when people can actually hold one in their hand...and compare it side by side with the Sony, for that matter.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

well, anyone go to Target and See a Kindle?


----------



## TC Beacham (Nov 23, 2009)

I must really be out of the loop - didn't even realize Kindles were being sold in stores other than Amazon.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Well, I'm in Florida and drive by a nice SuperTarget four times a day. I'll check it this afternoon


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> well, anyone go to Target and See a Kindle?


I checked the Sunday ad & it wasn't in it here (Florida, but the Panhandle). Best Buy's Sunday flier had the Nook on the cover, though.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Meemo said:


> I checked the Sunday ad & it wasn't in it here (Florida, but the Panhandle). Best Buy's Sunday flier had the Nook on the cover, though.


So, it might be a while before it gets anywhre, eh?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

loca said:


> So, it might be a while before it gets anywhre, eh?


Well, unless they have regional fliers, they can't advertise something that's available in such limited locations. I sure Amazon will be watching closely to see how sales go regionally. Hopefully there'll be some Kindle displays/signs at the front of the store to get people to head to the electronics dept to check them out.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

My store has them! There's a rather large display, an endcap right in front of a major aisle. Here's some pics:





































The case I took a picture of was pretty nice, I liked it. It's like a fabric covered hard shell case. The Kindle itself was a non-functioning demo unit. It looked like an actual Kindle that had a different software on it so that it was locked. You could push all the different buttons on it but it was playing a script that wasn't affected by my button pushing.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

Are they just selling the Kindle 2 ? 
  Brenda J.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a clear Speck case for my MacBook Air - I really like it.  Fits very well.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

kdawna said:


> Are they just selling the Kindle 2 ?
> Brenda J.


Yes, there was no dx. And the Sony's had been moved down an adjacent aisle.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> Yes, there was no dx. And the Sony's had been moved down an adjacent aisle.


I wonder if they'll eventually bring the DX in as well. That's a unit I'd really like to see in person.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

I hope Kindle handles the target placement better than B&N did the Nook at Best Buy...they are there but all they has was the new update but with a newspaper no book to sample...not as bad as the sony it was there & had nothing on it...how can you sample something like a reader without content?//, perhaps this is just true of the one store I was at , when I'm downtown Friday I will look if I'm there...


----------



## vrc84 (Feb 18, 2009)

hsuthard said:


>


I've liked these Speck covers for a while now, so it's nice to see them in Target. However, I would really like to see them in a color besides red and black. And I don't know what to make of the fitted sleeves - I can't see any protection for the screen.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

kdawna said:


> Are they just selling the Kindle 2 ?
> Brenda J.


that is quite a nice display , my bad for not reading the whole thread, but Mondays are my worst day & too many unhappy customers today...kindle should do well in Target , while best buy has my electronics , Target has more foot traffic...


----------



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

It looks like Amazon has the Kindle 2 running is some sort of demo mode.

I didn't see the Kindle 2/DX USB cable/charger along with the cases.  Amazon should have really included it as an accessory item in the Kindle 2 display.  It is a little over half the price of the IGO setup.

Gene


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Very nice display at Target!  Thanks for taking and posting the pictures.


----------



## DailyLunatic (Aug 4, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> I wonder if they'll eventually bring the DX in as well. That's a unit I'd really like to see in person.


I agree. The DX is the unit I would like to see as well.

I wonder what the logic is (one would asume, anyway) in marketing this way.

Sterling


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

DailyLunatic said:


> I agree. The DX is the unit I would like to see as well.
> 
> I wonder what the logic is (one would asume, anyway) in marketing this way.
> 
> Sterling


If you mean by putting it in a store, I'm sure it's for all those folks who aren't comfortable buying something without seeing it in person. I know a couple who just recently both got Kindles - she'd seen mine and thought it would be perfect for him - he's a commercial pilot who's gone for a couple of weeks at a time and was always loaded down with books. He kept saying no because he has to look at computer screens so much when he's flying and didn't want to read on one. She couldn't convince him that e-ink is different. He finally got to see one in person and play with it and fell in love with it - and ordered two (one for him and one for her birthday gift).

It also helps keep them competitive with the Nook and Sony and iPad, all of which you can see in stores.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I stopped in a Target in a Minneapolis suburb today before I had to go to the airport for my return home.  I asked the associate in the electronics dept if she knew anything about getting the Kindle.  She said they had just found out about Target carrying it this morning.  According to her, they have a Kindle display in the downtown Mpls Target and she is planning on going down there to check it out.  
  
She told me she had been considering buying the Sony and I told her that I had a K2.  I showed it to her and she asked all sorts of questions about it.  I think I may have convinced her to get a K2 instead of the Sony.  I directed her to KBds if she wanted more info.  

The other thing she told me that I found interesting is that they were revamping the electronics dept soon to enable them to have more customer friendly hands on display stations for the electronics.  She also thought that they might be getting rid of the Sony, because they are not getting a lot of support on their current product.  

It was an interesting conversation and it sounds to me like they could possibly be rolling these out beyond the test markets pretty quickly.


----------



## vermontcathy (Feb 18, 2009)

102 Target stores in Florida?? OMG. Is that like one in every town?? We have zero Targets in Vermont. We were the last state to get a Walmart - we now have 2 or 3.


----------



## DailyLunatic (Aug 4, 2009)

Meemo said:


> If you mean by putting it in a store,


No no. I mean showing off the K2, but not the DX.

Sterling
92.5% Pure


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DailyLunatic said:


> No no. I mean showing off the K2, but not the DX.
> 
> Sterling
> 92.5% Pure


Well, the Kindle is the mainstream product. . .the DX is more a 'specialty' item.

But if the Kindle does well, maybe the DX will eventually come too. . . .or whatever else Jeff Bezos has up his sleeve.


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Whoo hoo! Another salvo in the battle! Check this: http://www.publishersweekly.com/pw/by-topic/digital/devices/article/43394-e-reader-wars-escalate-kindle-ready-for-target-nook-gift-card.html


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Great news!


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

Sounds good to me!

Scott


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Here's another post on that subject, with pics!
http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=23251.0


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I was at my local Target this past weekend and they had a Kindle displayed. I was on a display with nothing at all around it. There were no accessories or anything but some empty shelves under it. I don't know if they are going to put something on the shelves, but it looked very lonely.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

It will certainly be interesting to see what impact these 102 Target stores will have on Kindle sales.
I wonder if either Amazon or Target will release such sales info.

And I do find it iteresting that this is happening when a school in Florida has decided to issue Kindles to all students.

Hmm.

Just sayin.....


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

They've been selling them for a few weeks now.  
deb


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

drenee said:


> They've been selling them for a few weeks now.
> deb


Yes, I know, but for some reason the Target by my house didn't have them at first. They are doing some remodeling and that may be why it is displayed the way it is.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Wandered through Target today. . .so far no sign of Kindlization. . .but they're not due to be out until June 6 from what I read.

There was a sad little Sony display. . .didn't have working demo units. . . they were on sale though. . .


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to merge this thread with the other thread on the same topic. . . .sorry for any confusion. . .


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Article at NY Times...

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/03/business/media/03kindle.html?src=busln


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Magenta said:


> Article at NY Times...
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/03/business/media/03kindle.html?src=busln


Excellent!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I don't know about anyone else, but this may be a negative for me.  I'm one of the K1 users who is still quite happy with it. However, I've never had my hands on a K2 or DX and who knows if the rumors are true about a K3 late this summer. If I actually get to see and touch one, I may develop a yen I'd be better off without....


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

ellenoc said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but this may be a negative for me. I'm one of the K1 users who is still quite happy with it. However, I've never had my hands on a K2 or DX and who knows if the rumors are true about a K3 late this summer. If I actually get to see and touch one, it may develop a yen I'd be better off without....


All it took was for me to see one and off to a new owner went my K1.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I have played with many a K2 and DX. I do want a DX, I like the larger screen, and am waiting for the K3 to come out. I would not swap my K1 for a regular K2.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Kathy said:


> All it took was for me to see one and off to a new owner went my K1.


I have to say the same thing happened with us. DH & I were perfectly happy with our K1s until we got a K2 for my daughter at Christmas. As soon as we got our hands on it we knew we wanted one too. I ended up ordering one for him for Christmas - I tried to hold off myself, but saw an offer I couldn't refuse for a K2 here on KB and ended up getting that one for myself. Found good homes for both of our K1s, though, so it was all good in the end.


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

Magenta said:


> Article at NY Times...
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2010/06/03/business/media/03kindle.html?src=busln


Notice in the article it mentioned that Barnes and Noble will be offering $50 gift cards with any Nook purchase. Hmmm...do you think this will make potential e-book readers run for the B&N stores for the Nook instead of Target stores to buy Kindles?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I was in a B&N the other day and the $50 gift card to buy ebooks was prominently advertised. I think the GC is for ONLY ebooks, but I didn't pay too close attention (I wasn't there to look at nook, I was there to see if I could find _The Ark_  )


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't think I will even want to give up my K1 for the K3, if it really looks like the pictures.  Page turn buttons only on one side?  That's one of the things I love most about K1, that you can turn pages from so many different positions.  And I sure wish they'd go back to having the rubberized back.  I read it without a cover and I really like that feature.


----------

